# احتفالات الصلب و القيامة



## My Rock (22 مارس 2008)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم ​ 
احتفاليات المنتدى بفترة الصلب و القيامة لكونها فترة مهمة في حياة المسيحي المؤمن, فنكون كما ذكر الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:​ 
مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ 



و نظرنا لأختلاف الطوائف و التوقيتات في الأحتفال بصلب و بقيامة المسيح​ 
احتفالياتنا ستكون من اليوم و الى نهاية الشهر الرابع​ 

احتفالياتنا ستكون في القسم الخاص قسم الصلب و القيامة​ 
و الذي سيحوي كل المواضيع الخاصة بصلب المسيح و قيامته طيلة فترة الاحتفال.​ 
لذلك متوقعين كل نشاط و تفاعل منكم في هذه الفترة المهمة في مسيرة ايماننا​ 
و نبدأ هتافنا سويا​ 
المــــسيــــح قـــــــام حقــــا قـــــــام​ 
متطلعين الى ان نقضي اوقات مباركة في هذه الفترة المهمة في حياتنا يا احبة...​ 
نشوف ابداعاتكم المباركة في قسم الصلب و القيامة​ 
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## استفانوس (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

المسيح قام 
بالحقيقة قام ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك 

وعيد قيامة سعيد علينا كلنا :yaka:​


----------



## twety (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنه وانتوا طبييييييين
اخرستوس انيستى .. اليثوس انيستى
المسيح قـــام... حقا قـــام


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك .........ولكل اخواتنا  اللى بيحتفلوا بالعيد بكره بتمنالهم عيد سعيد  .


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*كـــــل سنة و أنت طيب يا روك

و عــ،،ــــيد قــــيامة مجـــــ،،،ــــيد​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*بخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى 
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وفى احسن  حال 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين  ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا زعيم و كل الاعضاء بخير و بصحة و سلام*

*وينعاد عليكم بالنعمة والبركات*​


----------



## فادية (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

مع المسيح  صلبت  
ومت  ثم  دفنت
 فقمت لا انا لاحيا لا انا  
بل المسيح  يحيى فيا 

قام  المسيح  ..... حقا  قام  



كل سنة  وكلنا  مع المسيح وفي المسيح  وللمسيح​


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*قام حقا قام رئيس السلام

كل سنة وانتوا بخير والرب يتمجد فى حياة كل شخص فينا ونعلى اسمة ونمجدة 

الرب يبارك ​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك*


----------



## ابو ماريانا (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

المسيح قام حقا قام عام سعيد لكل الاخوة الاعضاء في المنتدى-ربنا في هذا اليوم اعطانا معه القيامة من بين الاموات لكل من يؤمن بصليب رب المجد والقيامة المجيدة هو الوحيد الي انتصر على ابليس وسلطان الموت له كل المجد0 ربنا يعطينا نعمة ونعهاده عهد جديد لنكون تلاميذ حقيقين نكرز باسمه للخليقة كلها امين


----------



## الملاك الابيض (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب فلنفرح ولنتهلل به 

المسيح قام ............. حقاً قام 
المسيح قام ............. حقاً قام 
المسيح قام ............. حقاً قام 


كل عــــــــــام وجميع المسيحين بألف الف خير

وانشاءلله تتوحد كل الطوائف المسيحية لنحتفل الكل بيوم واحد  يارب *


----------



## ابو ماريانا (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

jesus rised really rised -happy easter to every one


----------



## Meriamty (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*



كل سنه وانت طيب ماى روك والجميع طيبين 




​


----------



## gigi angel (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنه وانت طيب با ماى روك 
وكل سنه وكل الاعضاء طيبين​


----------



## samt8004 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## vetaa (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

المسيــــح قــــام....حقـــــــا قـــــــــام
كل سنة وكل مسيحى فى العالم طيب وبخير
وربنا يقوم الجمييييع بقيامتة

وعقبالنا بقى لما يجى عيد القيامة عندنا
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنة والجميع بخير.. اللى احتفلو بالعيد واللى لسة ماحتفلوش ..ربنا يجعلنا مستحقين اننا ناخد بركة هذه الايام المقدسة ويجعل قيامته تكون فى قلوبنا جميعا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياروك كل سنة وانت طيب ونعيش ونحتفل معاك واحنا طيبين​


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنة وتنوا طيبين وبجد دى فكرة جميلة قسم الصلب والقيامة


----------



## Tabitha (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل عام وإنتم بخير​


----------



## samt8004 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

الصليب والقيامه فخر لكل مسيحى


----------



## ارووجة (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

المسيح قام حقا قام

ينعاد  علينا بالخير والصحة
كل سنة وكل المسيحية بخيـــر^_^


----------



## enass (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*المسيح قام حقا قام

هللويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك

وكل  اللى فى المنتدى طيبين


----------



## fadia2005 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*المسيح قام من بين الاموات ووهبة الحياة للذين في القبور
المسيح قام حقا قام
كل عام وانتم في خير
من مات مع المسيح يحية معه ​*:smi106:


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*اخريستوس انستي اليسوس انسيتي*
*كل سنه والجميع كله بخير*​


----------



## samt8004 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*



fadia2005 قال:


> *المسيح قام من بين الاموات ووهبة الحياة للذين في القبور
> المسيح قام حقا قام
> كل عام وانتم في خير
> من مات مع المسيح يحية معه​*


----------



## محب المخلص (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

*حبيت بس اقول

لكل المشتركين فى

المنتدى كل سنه وانتم طيبين

وكل سنه والمنتدى بخير​*


----------



## stantony (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

اعجبتنى بعض الاقوال اريد ان اعرضها عليكم انا عضو جديد


----------



## stantony (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

+ تعتقد ان احدا يحبك اكثر منى؟ لم يمت عنك غيرى(يسوع)
+من اجلك صلبت وضربت ولطمت وطعنت.فمن اجلى ماذا فعلت؟
+على الصليب انا فاتح حضنى مستنيك يا اغلى ما عندى


----------



## stantony (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

+ تعتقد ان احدا يحبك اكثر منى؟ لم يمت عنك غيرى(يسوع)
+من اجلك صلبت وضربت ولطمت وطعنت.فمن اجلى ماذا فعلت؟
+على الصليب انا فاتح حضنى مستنيك يا اغلى ما عندى


----------



## tamers (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

رب كازب


----------



## zizo_a_86 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

_الرب العزيز القوى الجبار القاهر فى الحروب هو ملك المجد_​


----------



## samt8004 (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين المسيح قام حقا قام


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2008)

*بذلك ننهي احتفالا الصلب و القيامة لهذه السنة, و الى السنة القادمة*
*سنة مكللة بالبركات و النجاح لجميعكم*


*و المسيح قام, بالحقيقة قام*
*اخرستوس انستي اليثوس انستي*

*يغلق*


----------

